# IN Java die Zeilensumme eines 3x4 Arrays berechnen?



## hemminator (4. Jul 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich sitz grad an ner Aufgabe die von mir verlangt das ich alles 4 Zeilensummen eine 3x4 Matrix berechne und ausgebe.
Für die erste Zeile klappt das auch wunderbar. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das für die Zeile 2-4 machen soll.
Hier mal der code:

```
public class Zeilensumme
{
static int [][]matrix = {{1,2,3,4},{100,200,300,400},{1000,2000,3000,4000},}; 
static int i = 0;
static int j= 0;
static int summe = 0;


public static void main(String[]args)
{

   while(i<matrix.length)
     {
       summe = summe + matrix[i][j];
 
        i++;

 
     if (i == matrix.length)
 
      System.out.println("Summe der Zeile " +j +"= " +summe);
 

     }
}
}
```

Ich wei0 dass ich mit j++ in die nächste Zeile springen kann. Aber wie mach ich dann weiter?
Für ein paar kleine Tipps wär ich echt dankbar. Bitte keine koplettes coding als antwort einstellen.
Möchte gern selber drauf kommen.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2007)

in nächste Zeile springen, Summe auf 0 setzen und das ganze so wie bisher durchlaufen lassen

am besten die Summe eh erst in jedem Durchlauf als lokale Variable definieren


----------



## hemminator (4. Jul 2007)

oh das ging aber schnell. In welcher Zeile(vom Coding) soll ich springen?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2007)

"mit j++ in die nächste Zeile springen"
wie du schon sagst


----------



## hemminator (4. Jul 2007)

Ich hab das coding beispiel mal geändert. Dann siehst du ja wo ich es über all mit j++ versucht hab. Richtig geklappt hats nirgends. z.b. rechnet er die erste zahl aus reihe1 + 2. zahl aus reihe 3 usw.


```
public class Zeilensumme
{
static int [][]matrix = {{1,2,3,4},{100,200,300,400},{1000,2000,3000,4000},}; 
static int i = 0;
static int j= 0;
static int summe = 0;


public static void main(String[]args)
{

while(i<matrix.length)
{
 summe = summe + matrix[i][j];
 
 i++;
//j++ zählt falsch
 
 if (i == matrix.length)
 
 System.out.println("Summe der Zeile " +j +"= " +summe);
// j++ geht auch nicht richtig
 
 
 

}

}
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2007)

erst wenn die ganze while-Schleife fertig ist, ist die erste Summe berechnet,
daraus folgt ganz logisch, dass der Wechsel zur nächsten Zeile erst DANACH, hinter der while-Schleife erfolgt

wenn dir solchen elementaren Dinge nicht selber auffallen,
dann solltest du vielleicht was anderes machen, mehr Beispiele anschauen oder so

ist eine sachliche Feststellung, musst du nicht persönklich nehmen 
ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Sinn darin, dir jetzt Schritt für Schritt den ganzen Algoritmus beizubringen,
viel Erfolg damit


----------

